# Battlefield 3: Test am Montag - Kampagne durchgespielt, Bilder, Videos, Meinungen und mehr



## SebastianThoeing (21. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Test am Montag - Kampagne durchgespielt, Bilder, Videos, Meinungen und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Test am Montag - Kampagne durchgespielt, Bilder, Videos, Meinungen und mehr


----------



## dangee (21. Oktober 2011)

yeha,

urlaub ist schon eingereicht für donnerstag u freitag xD


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Oktober 2011)

Warum erst Montag? Heute!


----------



## abe15 (21. Oktober 2011)

Berichtet bitte wie die Wahnsinnigen, ich freu mich wirklich, aber wenn ich nur einen einzigen Einzelspieler-Kampagnenspoiler lese der nicht als solcher gekennzeichnet ist, ist PCGames damit für mich gestorben!


----------



## Skaty12 (21. Oktober 2011)

Das ist einfach perfekt. Ich bin riesen Battlefield Fan und wann hab ich grade die erste Woche Ferien? Am Release von Battlefield


----------



## byaliar (21. Oktober 2011)

Ihr kündigt einen test an, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha 
nun wenn ihr schon die konsolenversion getestet habt.Die PC version ist wegen verschlüsselung und battle log sperre nicht möglich.
doll Konsolenversion.wo sind wir angekommen.


----------



## stawacz (21. Oktober 2011)

also dieses rumgeheule von den kids hier geht mir weit weit mehr auf den sack als die zehnte BF3 news am tag....


----------



## danthe (21. Oktober 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Ihr kündigt einen test an, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha
> nun wenn ihr schon die konsolenversion getestet habt.Die PC version ist wegen verschlüsselung und battle log sperre nicht möglich.
> doll Konsolenversion.wo sind wir angekommen.


 Glaubst du etwa ernsthaft, ein renommiertes Videospielefachmagazin würde kein Testexemplar von EA persönlich kriegen? Schlaukopf.


----------



## Skaty12 (21. Oktober 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Ihr kündigt einen test an, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha
> nun wenn ihr schon die konsolenversion getestet habt.Die PC version ist wegen verschlüsselung und battle log sperre nicht möglich.
> doll Konsolenversion.wo sind wir angekommen.


 Meinst du, die Tester laden das Spiel von Rapidshare und co runter? Die bekommen dafür eine Extra Version oder fahren in ein Studio...


----------



## Gombo (21. Oktober 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Berichtet bitte wie die Wahnsinnigen, ich freu mich wirklich, aber wenn ich nur einen einzigen Einzelspieler-Kampagnenspoiler lese der nicht als solcher gekennzeichnet ist, ist PCGames damit für mich gestorben!



Die Kampagne wird glaube ich nicht so toll. Man sitzt in einem Verhörraum und spielt die Erinnerungen von einem, das kennt man irgendwo her


----------



## FlorianStangl (21. Oktober 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Ihr kündigt einen test an, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha
> nun wenn ihr schon die konsolenversion getestet habt.Die PC version ist wegen verschlüsselung und battle log sperre nicht möglich.
> doll Konsolenversion.wo sind wir angekommen.


 Wir haben keine Konsolenversionen. Es sind PC-Versionen, die a) die Solo-Kampagne enthalten und b) im Multiplayer auf einem Dedicated Server spielbar ist. Keine Sorge, DICE kriegt es schon hin, dass wir spielen können ^^ 

Glaubst du noch immer nicht? Dann schau dir halt die Videos am Montag an, da ist ziemlich gut zu sehen, dass es sich um die PC-Version handelt...


----------



## snaapsnaap (21. Oktober 2011)

SP Wertung ist eigentlich relativ egal, da man den einfach so mitnimmt, er aber nicht elementar ist 
MP wird sowieso Top!


----------



## solidus246 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich freue mich auf den Test. Bin schon richtig neugierig darauf. Und die Leute die was dagegen haben, dass die tests veröffentlicht  werden, sollen den Artikel einfach nicht lesen. Fertig


----------



## dangee (21. Oktober 2011)

@PCG: Wird es auch gleich ein paar Benchmarks geben oder ein Vergleich was sich zur Beta getan hat (grafisch)?


----------



## jpEg (21. Oktober 2011)

Der Test hier wird eh wieder ein Witz, wie der von FIFA und F1 dieses Jahr.
Es werden Infos genannt die sowieso Jeder bereits wusste. Darum macht es nur Sinn den Test in der Zeitschrift zu lesen oder auf andere Seiten auszuweichen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Oktober 2011)

Nach all dem Gehype wird es sowieso wieder viele, viele Leute geben, die ach so enttäuscht von BF3 sind, weil sie vlt. einen einzigen kleinen Bug entdeckt haben oder weil eine Textur keine Auflösung von 8.191x8.191 hat.  
Dann wird es auch die geben, die rum heulen, dass BF3 auf ihrem System nicht in Full-HD, 20xSDSOAA, DX11 und ultra-prox00r-Details läuft. Widerum andere werden bei Modern Moorhuhn 3 bleiben. 

Ich persönlich habe mehr die Sorge, dass BF3 tatsächlich nicht so gut wird, wie ständig voraus gesagt. Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass ich BF3 nicht mag, sondern vielmehr daran, dass die Erfahrung uns eigentlich folgendes gelehrt haben sollte: Viele (nicht alle!) Spiele, die zuvor in den Himmel gehyped wurden, waren am Ende doch nur lau und die Entwickler haben nur mit heißem Wasser gekocht. Siehe Gothic 3, Crysis oder Brink (was meine persönlichen Enttäuschungen der letzten Jahre waren).Sehr viele Spieler werden aber auch einfach nur bittere Enttäuschung erfahren. Ich fahre meine Erwartungen generell herunter. Denn merke: Wer nicht viel erwartet, wird auch nicht enttäuscht. Ich erwarte nur ein gutes, spannendes Multiplayer-Spiel, keine göttliche Offenbarung.


----------



## sTormseeka (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin gerade am herunterladen 
Achja in der Mail von EA steht,das man ab den 26.10 spielen kann.


----------



## Meister879 (21. Oktober 2011)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am herunterladen
> Achja in der Mail von EA steht,das man ab den 26.10 spielen kann.


 

Kann ich nur bestätigen --Release am 26.10.2011-- steht in der EA Mail.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (21. Oktober 2011)

die schwächen der frostbite 2 engine? kommt mir dann ja nicht mit "toaster ist nicht zerstörbar" an!


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Ihr kündigt einen test an, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha
> nun wenn ihr schon die konsolenversion getestet habt.Die PC version ist wegen verschlüsselung und battle log sperre nicht möglich.
> doll Konsolenversion.wo sind wir angekommen.


 
Die Spielemagazine bekommen doch extra Review Versionen von den Publishern geschickt. Daher können sie diese meist schon vor dem offiziellen Release spielen. 

Gibts ab Morgen für PCG Abonnenten eigentlich schon das neue PC Games Heft?


----------



## utopia (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin von der Beta schon total enttäuscht gewesen. Das Spiel ist genauso grottig wie alle Battlefieldteile zuvor. Ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen was an dem Spiel so toll sein soll. Naja seis drum, der Test ist doch eh gekauft.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (21. Oktober 2011)

@utopia

Du allwissendes Wesen, teile uns bitte mit, woher du dein Wissen über das Endgame hast.


----------



## Basshinzu (21. Oktober 2011)

utopia schrieb:


> Also ich bin von der Beta schon total enttäuscht gewesen. Das Spiel ist genauso grottig wie alle Battlefieldteile zuvor. Ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen was an dem Spiel so toll sein soll. Naja seis drum, der Test ist doch eh gekauft.


 sowie dein kommentar finanziert wird von acitivsion


----------



## Khaos (21. Oktober 2011)

Don´t feed the troll. 

Utopia ist nur ein weiterer, meinungsloser Nachlaberer von anderen Trolls und versucht Ärger zu stiften und sich dann zu "freuen". Kleine Kinder eben.


----------



## bettenlager (21. Oktober 2011)

So ein Game-Redakteuer ist nicht zu beneiden. Muss ein Spiel über das WE durchspielen. Ich genieße Games, bei mir dauert das Monate. Immer mal wieder rein und weiterspielen.


----------



## SerbianBoii (21. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie denkt keiner mal daran, dass beide Spiele durchaus nebeneinander existieren können und eventuell sogar, jedes für sich, Spaß macht. Ich zum Beispiel freue mich riesig auf Battlefield 3 und habe es vorbestellt, allerdings fehlt auch kein einziger für den PC erhältlichen CoD - Titel.


----------



## cooldine (21. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne Frage:
Ich hab BF3 bei Amazon(.de) vorbestellt, kann ich es dann auch schon früher downloaden, wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Masterj (21. Oktober 2011)

Kurzer Ausschnitt aus der Email:

    * Starte den Origin-Client und logge dich mit deinem Konto ein.
    * Klicke auf die Überschrift "Meine Spiele" und suche nach dem Battlefield 3™ Limited Edition-Symbol.
    * Klicke auf "Download bereit" und folge den Anweisungen, um das Spiel herunterzuladen.
    * Am 26. Oktober 2011 wirst du bei der Veröffentlichung von Battlefield 3™ Limited Edition zum Spielen bereit sein.
...
...
...
Release-Datum: 26. Oktober 2011


----------



## ganderc (21. Oktober 2011)

Geladen und nun?.........Warten.........


----------



## Faenwulf (21. Oktober 2011)

cooldine schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Ich hab BF3 bei Amazon(.de) vorbestellt, kann ich es dann auch schon früher downloaden, wenn ja, wie?



Wenn Du die Packung vorbestellt hast dann kriegst Du´s auch erst am 27. oder spätestens 28.


----------



## cinos (21. Oktober 2011)

Für diejenigen die bei Origin bestellt haben. "Ab 26.10 spielbar", gilt das nur für Singleplayer ?


----------



## Khaos (21. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Wenn ich versuche zu starten, sagt mir die Datumsabfrage, dass es am 27.10. um 01:00 Uhr freigeschalten wird.


----------



## MindDisease (22. Oktober 2011)

ich hab bei Promarkt am Donnerstag die ersten Exemplare schon rumliegen sehn O.o son Scheiß,dass ichs bei Gamestop mit der 9,95€-Aktion im Steelbook vorbestellt,sonst hätt ichs mir gleich mitgenommen-.-...frag heut mal nach,ob dies nich auch schon auf Lager haben...es wär sooooo geil!!!!


----------



## Yojinj (22. Oktober 2011)

Doch erst am 27.
Email:

Geschätzter Kunde,

Wir haben dir kürzlich eine E-Mail mit detaillierten Preload-Anweisungen für Battlefield 3 gesendet. Das Release-Datum des Spiels in diesen Anweisungen bezieht sich auf die Zeitzone US Central Daylight Time.

Zur Verdeutlichung ist hier dein lokales Live-Datum, an dem du mit dem Spielen starten kannst: 27. Oktober 2011.

Viele Grüße,
das Origin-Team


----------



## Mantelhuhn (22. Oktober 2011)

während die schon am zocken sind, sitze ich auf glühenden kohlen -.-


----------



## DerBloP (22. Oktober 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Konsolenversionen. Es sind PC-Versionen, die a) die Solo-Kampagne enthalten und b) im Multiplayer auf einem Dedicated Server spielbar ist. Keine Sorge, DICE kriegt es schon hin, dass wir spielen können ^^
> 
> Glaubst du noch immer nicht? Dann schau dir halt die Videos am Montag an, da ist ziemlich gut zu sehen, dass es sich um die PC-Version handelt...



@PC-Games könnt ihr das Game nicht auf irgendeinen Tracker hochladen, damit ungeduldige es auch schon zocken können...?


----------



## slaindevil (22. Oktober 2011)

MindDisease schrieb:


> ich hab bei Promarkt am Donnerstag die ersten Exemplare schon rumliegen sehn O.o son Scheiß,dass ichs bei Gamestop mit der 9,95€-Aktion im Steelbook vorbestellt,sonst hätt ichs mir gleich mitgenommen-.-...frag heut mal nach,ob dies nich auch schon auf Lager haben...es wär sooooo geil!!!!


 Was? Es lagen schon Exemplare rum? Jetzt schon?


----------



## DerBloP (22. Oktober 2011)

slaindevil schrieb:


> Was? Es lagen schon Exemplare rum? Jetzt schon?



Ich denke das dort nur die Vorbesteller-Hüllen sowie im MM lagen, habe auch so eine zuhause..und am Release Tag bekommt man das richtige Game+neuer Hülle. Wegwerf-Nation läßt grüßen....


----------



## creebo (22. Oktober 2011)

Yojinj schrieb:


> Doch erst am 27.
> Email:
> 
> Geschätzter Kunde,
> ...


 
das wurde doch vor einigen tagen bekannt gegeben. es handelt sich hier um einen der "netteren" region locks, denn du kannst deine us-version in de spielen allerdings nichts zum us release sondern zum deutschen am 27.. ich hoffe mal du hast nicht mehr geld bezahlt um es eventuell 2 tage früher zu spielen^^


----------



## gammelbude (22. Oktober 2011)

Wäre cool wenn ihr beim MP auf die Größe der Cnquest Maps eingehen könntet. Das was man bisher sieht schaut nicht mal ansatzweise so groß aus wie die mittleren BF2 Maps. Auch sind die Flaggenpunkte total nah aneinander, was ja irgendwie so überhaupt garinicht das (BF2) Conquest ist was man kennt und liebt.
Scheint irgendwie mehr so wie der Rush Mode auf schnelle Action getrimmt zu sein...

Wäre für unentschlossene BF2 Veteranen eine gute Hilfe für die Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## Gustlo (22. Oktober 2011)

*freu*


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. Oktober 2011)

Werd ich eh nicht lesen.
Das wäre so als würde mir jemand den Schluß eines Blockbuster Films erzählen.


----------



## usopia (23. Oktober 2011)

ey Leute, ich freue mich zwar auch auf das Game aber ein Tag früher oder später, was soll's? Am 27. gehts los! Werde auch erst die Solo-Kampagne zocken und mir deswegen auch den Test am Montag anschauen.


----------



## Chronik (23. Oktober 2011)

Über welches System wird den der Test ablaufen, über PC oder über so eine Konsole?


----------



## dmwDragon (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich will auch endlich Zocken bis Donnerstag ist noch soooooo lang 
der Test soll meines Wissens über PC laufen


----------



## danoc (23. Oktober 2011)

garantiert PC  ich halt es jedenfalls kaum noch aus. Ich zähl die Minuten......


----------



## Mantelhuhn (23. Oktober 2011)

Donnerstag: Kampagne + Multiplayer
Freitag: Multiplayer
Samstag: Multiplayer
Sonntag: Multiplayer
Montag: Krankewagen

Mein Plan


----------



## ElPillE (23. Oktober 2011)

http://www.battlefield-3.org/tv-launch-trailer-gameplay-videos-mehr.t163025.html

Hier gibt es ein paar schöne Multiplayerszenen! Bin zwar seit anbeginn der Zeit PC'ler aber wenn das schon auf den Konsolen so geil aussieht ... wow


----------



## Ronni312 (23. Oktober 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> Donnerstag: Kampagne + Multiplayer
> Freitag: Multiplayer
> Samstag: Multiplayer
> Sonntag: Multiplayer
> ...



Montag: Krankenwagen 

xDDD


----------



## jack159 (23. Oktober 2011)

Werden auch schon Benchmarktests morgen in dem Test mit veröffentlicht?


----------



## dmwDragon (23. Oktober 2011)

danoc schrieb:


> garantiert PC  ich halt es jedenfalls kaum noch aus. Ich zähl die Minuten......


 

Willkommen im Club


----------



## SerbianBoii (23. Oktober 2011)

Donnerstag BF 3 und Freitag Paintball mit Kollegen  Dann habe ich ja schon beste Übung *_*


----------



## TwoSnake (23. Oktober 2011)

SerbianBoii schrieb:


> Donnerstag BF 3 und Freitag Paintball mit Kollegen  Dann habe ich ja schon beste Übung *_*


 
Achtung potentieller Amokläufer XD Ne Spaß Paintball ist was feines....auch wenn BF3 dich nicht wirklich darauf vorbereitet...wirst schon sehen ^^


----------



## Batze (23. Oktober 2011)

So viele Hype Kiddis auf einen Haufen.

Lol

Und das nur wegen einen Shooter wo es auch nix bahnbrechend neues gibt.


----------



## billy336 (23. Oktober 2011)

großes lob an PC-GAMES, dass sie nüchtern und neutral geblieben sind trotz des riesen hypes der drumrum gemacht wurde. ich lese lieber die tests etwas später als bei anderen zeitschrifte, aber dann ohne bestechung und einschleimen. ein sehr schöner test mit einer realistischen wertung. vielen dank. im gegensatz zu einigen anderen hier finde ich es klasse, wie ihr es bei battlefiled 3 singelplayer gemacht habt!!!


----------



## jack159 (23. Oktober 2011)

O.o
Hier war grad der BF3-Test online, hab die 1. Seite gelesen, aber als ich auf die nächste Seite klicken wollte, wurd ich auf die Hauptseite weitergeleitet und der Test war plötzlich weg...
Hätte ich doch bloß direkt den Technikteil angeklickt, der mich am meisten intressiert^^


----------



## stawacz (23. Oktober 2011)

Batze schrieb:


> So viele Hype Kiddis auf einen Haufen.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Und das nur wegen einen Shooter wo es auch nix bahnbrechend neues gibt.


 

und trotzdem treibst du dich hier rum


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (23. Oktober 2011)

jack159 schrieb:


> O.o
> Hier war grad der BF3-Test online, hab die 1. Seite gelesen, aber als ich auf die nächste Seite klicken wollte, wurd ich auf die Hauptseite weitergeleitet und der Test war plötzlich weg...
> Hätte ich doch bloß direkt den Technikteil angeklickt, der mich am meisten intressiert^^


 
Ich konnte den Test komplett kurz lesen


----------



## jack159 (23. Oktober 2011)

Kuhlsdonner schrieb:


> Ich konnte den Test komplett kurz lesen


 
Kannst du bitte bitte alles über den Technikteil sagen, was du noch weißt?
Ich hole mir die Tage nämlich einen neuen Rechner, daher intressieren mich die Benchmark-Tests zu BF3 brennend.


----------



## thor2101 (23. Oktober 2011)

ich konnte bis seite 3 lesen. und hab mich schon gewundert, ob heute schon Montag ist.


----------



## jack159 (23. Oktober 2011)

Wie siehts aus mit dem Technikteil?
Welche Prozessoren und Grafikkarten liegen vorne?


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (23. Oktober 2011)

jack159 schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte bitte alles über den Technikteil sagen, was du noch weißt?
> Ich hole mir die Tage nämlich einen neuen Rechner, daher intressieren mich die Benchmark-Tests zu BF3 brennend.


 
Woher wusste ich nur das so eine Frage kommt
Wobei ich eher die Frage nach der Wertung erwartet hätte.

Benchmarks habe ich leider keine gelesen,ganz oben bei PC-Games steht aber auch ein Artikel über passende Grafikarten.
Untere Grenze sollte bei AMD wohl die 5850 sein,bei Prozessor und Speicher reicht das Übliche

Aber wenn du erst die Tage kaufen willst,wirst du ab Morgen Früh eh noch sehr,sehr,sehr viel zu lesen haben


----------



## jack159 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm nicht mal eine kleine Angabe, ob BF3 besser mit 6 Kernen oder 4 Kernen läuft?


----------



## jack159 (23. Oktober 2011)

Vielen dank Bullettime 

Aber schade, das kein einziges Wort zur Hardware gefallen ist..

Edit;
Auf PC Games Hardware kommt ab morgen 9Uhr ein großer Technik Test.


----------



## bigkosy (23. Oktober 2011)

also hätte eine deutlich höhere Wertung erwartet, aber sicher reißt der MP noch was raus.


----------



## FlorianStangl (23. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben das hier bereits angekündigt:
Battlefield 3: Test von PC Games am Montag - Kampagne durchgespielt, Bilder, Videos, Meinungen und mehr

Erst Singleplayer-Test morgen früh um 9.00 Uhr, danach tägliche Updates der Multiplayer-Wertung, bis es am Ende eine finale Wertung gibt. Halten wir für den transparentesten Prozess.


----------



## Basshinzu (23. Oktober 2011)

jack159 schrieb:


> Hmmm nicht mal eine kleine Angabe, ob BF3 besser mit 6 Kernen oder 4 Kernen läuft?


 ein 6 Kerner hat fast gar keine performancevorteile ggü. 4 Kernen


----------



## stawacz (23. Oktober 2011)

für die die es noch nich vorbstellt haben

G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS  :: Battlefield Series :: Battlefield 3 Limited RU + Language Changer (Region Free) EA Origin Key Pre-order

der preis is super,,,die billigste version is dort 24,99,,,


----------



## der-jan (23. Oktober 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> ... danach tägliche Updates der Multiplayer-Wertung, bis es am Ende eine finale Wertung gibt..


wie ihr macht "wasserstandsmeldungen" bis ihr zu ner finalen mp wertung kommt? ist das nicht a bissle übertrieben?


----------



## FlorianStangl (23. Oktober 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> wie ihr macht "wasserstandsmeldungen" bis ihr zu ner finalen mp wertung kommt? ist das nicht a bissle übertrieben?


Es ist nichts anderes, als den Entstehungsprozess der Motivationskurve aus dem Heft zu dokumentieren. Recht aufwändig, aber bei einem Battlefield 3 kann man das schon bringen.


----------



## jack159 (23. Oktober 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Wir haben das hier bereits angekündigt:
> Battlefield 3: Test von PC Games am Montag - Kampagne durchgespielt, Bilder, Videos, Meinungen und mehr
> 
> Erst Singleplayer-Test morgen früh um 9.00 Uhr, danach tägliche Updates der Multiplayer-Wertung, bis es am Ende eine finale Wertung gibt. Halten wir für den transparentesten Prozess.


 
Finds TOP von euch. Ihr bringt morgen um 9uhr den SP-Test raus und die Kollegen von PCGH bringen um 9uhr die Benchmarks raus


----------



## Poomey (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich stell es mir durchaus schwer vor, ein Spiel dass so gehyped wird - egal ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht- zu bewerten.
Einerseits darf man sich von der Euphorie nicht anstecken lassen, andererseits könnte man natürlich auch versucht sein sich durch eine auffallend negative Bewertung zu profilieren.


----------



## abe15 (24. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> für die die es noch nich vorbstellt haben
> 
> [Link entfernt]
> 
> der preis is super,,,die billigste version is dort 24,99,,,


 
Von G2Play ist eher abzuraten. Hab viel Negatives davon gehört einige User berichten zB, dass sie dort BC2 Keys gekauft haben, was zunächst reibnungslos funktionierte bis EA einige Monate später ihre Accounts sperrte. Ich will diesem Shop keine kriminellen oder vergleichbare Machenschaften unterstellen aber das Ganze ist auf jeden Fall etwas undurchsichtig.


----------

